# Trail cameras aren't just for deer pictures



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Mounted one of my homebrew Sony trailcamera builds on a tripod and put it over a bird feeder today.
This is the camera I relocated to the deck and these are just a few of the pictures it took today.


----------



## gpafishin (Jan 20, 2008)

nice pictures,going to hafta try that.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Great pictures
I am looking forward to the Hummer reports this spring.


----------



## sinkerswim (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm feeling spring! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Never thought of doing that.

Those are some Great pictures.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Good idea, those are some really neat pics Don.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Great pics don.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Cool, catching some of them in flight like that.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thanks guys. Never had a feeder out before last weekend and no visitors until yesterday, but now that they have found it they've been some pretty busy birds for sure.
Over 1200 pictures in a few hours yesterday and will surpass that figure easily today, had 900+ before noon when I changed out the card. 
Thats a whole lot of deleting, trust me...:lol:


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Nice pics, great idea.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a neighbor who throws out loose corn in an pile, every day. I have several small feeders, like yours. I use a mix of Safflower and Sunflower, and the Cardinals love the Safflower seeds. I have bunches of real fat Cardinals right now. 

Great pics, and great idea. Put out a webcam, and start a website for online streaming view of birds.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Great shots!

I love the picture of the jumping sparrow and the closeup of the female cardinal.

Really good quality.


----------

